# another Mystery creature



## Tucker90 (4 Jun 2019)

As the title states! Another critter to add to the collection! 

Any ID on this?! Shrimp and plant safe?! 



Thanks in advance! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarpijk (4 Jun 2019)

You have planaria.


----------



## Sarpijk (5 Jun 2019)

They are shrimp and plant safe in the general sense but they are unsightly and they have ptobably been caused by overfeeding.

I have used Panacur  which is a dog dewormer to eradicate them.


----------



## dw1305 (5 Jun 2019)

Hi all, 





Sarpijk said:


> You have planaria.


You do, your creature is a <"Flatworm">. 

Have a look at <"this thread">, and <"Planaria">. Since I posted <"this post">, I've had Rhabdocoela flatworms as well as "_Dugesia_".

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tucker90 (5 Jun 2019)

Sarpijk said:


> You have planaria.



Thanks buddy! Never heard of them! That would explain missing shrimp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Tinker (28 Jun 2019)

where would that have come from?


----------



## dw1305 (28 Jun 2019)

Hi all, 





Chris Tinker said:


> where would that have come from?


They are pretty much universal in freshwater, so they may have come in with plants or live food. You only need one to start a population.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Chris Tinker (28 Jun 2019)

yikes...


dw1305 said:


> Hi all, They are pretty much universal in freshwater, so they may have come in with plants or live food. You only need one to start a population.
> 
> cheers Darrel


----------



## HiNtZ (15 Jul 2019)

Chris Tinker said:


> yikes...



PM me your address and tank size and I'll send you some powder to kill them stone dead in 3 days. Perfectly shrimp safe too.

Planaria in excess would indicate a dirty tank in my experience. How's your maintenance regime?


----------



## Chris Tinker (15 Jul 2019)

HiNtZ said:


> PM me your address and tank size and I'll send you some powder to kill them stone dead in 3 days. Perfectly shrimp safe too.
> 
> Planaria in excess would indicate a dirty tank in my experience. How's your maintenance regime?



very kind offer thanks, luckily this not my issue, my issue is a leaking eheim 2 lol


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (15 Jul 2019)

Sarpijk said:


> They are shrimp and plant safe in the general sense but they are unsightly and they have ptobably been caused by overfeeding.
> 
> I have used Panacur  which is a dog dewormer to eradicate them.



I read an article saying they can and do kill shrimp, particularly young ones.

I had them in my tank and as I only had plants I used increasingly large doses of Panacur but it didn’t work. I had to strip the tank down.

I suspect mine came on plants from the LFS.


----------



## dw1305 (15 Jul 2019)

Hi all, 





Aqua sobriquet said:


> I had them in my tank and as I only had plants I used increasingly large doses of Panacur but it didn’t work. I had to strip the tank down.


"Panacur" (Fenbendazole) is effective against one order of Flatworms the <"Tricladida">,  but not against <"Rhabdocoela"> or Leeches. 

At various times I've had all three (and probably do at the moment), and as far as I'm aware there isn't a chemical control for Leeches that doesn't kill everything else.

Have a look at <"TDS guidelines for shrimps....">.

cheers darrel


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (15 Jul 2019)

I wonder why the Panacur didn’t work for me? They were very obviously Planaria.


----------

